# protect images by accident?



## gbc (Aug 29, 2019)

Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere, but every time I go to clear a memory card and try to delete all my images, there are always a handful of images that are protected. I'm assuming while I'm shooting my hands/face must accidentally be triggering the file protection, but I've been unable to replicate it deliberately and I'd love to disable this if at all possible. Anyone know how to protect images on the fly on the EOS R so I can avoid it?


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 29, 2019)

You could by accident have set, during "customization of buttons" (C.Fn4:Operation) one button on lock (key symbol).


----------



## gbc (Aug 29, 2019)

Ah HA! checked the custom functions and for some reason I had the M-Fn bar accidentally set to protect images when hitting the right side. Another reason to hate that damn bar...
Thanks! That was driving me CRAZY.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 29, 2019)

gbc said:


> Ah HA! checked the custom functions and for some reason I had the M-Fn bar accidentally set to protect images when hitting the right side. Another reason to hate that damn bar...
> Thanks! That was driving me CRAZY.


I switched mine off...


----------

